

Ask HN: Do people still use make_resourceful? - benwyrosdick

Just curious if people are still using make_resourceful in their new rails apps.  The project hasn't seen much updating lately and I was curious if people became unlazy and started doing CRUD themselves.<p>https://github.com/hcatlin/make_resourceful
======
jackbean
How about <https://github.com/josevalim/inherited_resources>, very active
(last commit was yesterday).

